# How do I upload larger images?



## ZacAttackk (May 8, 2016)

Right now I'm restricted to 1280 pixels on either axis, but I have seen some other more popular artists upload over twice this resolution. What are the requirements to do this? I would like to upload a tutorial, at the moment in which it is over 10,000 pixels LOL (I'll scale it down for sure).


----------



## jayhusky (May 8, 2016)

While it is not officially endorsed, this limit can be overcome by submitting the file normally as you would submit, but then clicking "change submission file" on the submission and re-uploading.

If you really must override the limit, I would recommend no further than 2x FA's limit and any further it would be wiser to host the image elsewhere (Dropbox etc) and link to it


----------



## ZacAttackk (May 8, 2016)

jayhusky said:


> While it is not officially endorsed, this limit can be overcome by submitting the file normally as you would submit, but then clicking "change submission file" on the submission and re-uploading.
> 
> If you really must override the limit, I would recommend no further than 2x FA's limit and any further it would be wiser to host the image elsewhere (Dropbox etc) and link to it



Thank you


----------

